# Can't seem to come to terms with infertility



## George2805 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am new to these boards but am hoping to find some support in what has become a nightmare for me.

I have been ttc since 2000 and after iui and ivf in 2004/5 we decided to stop all tx and looked into adoption.  We finally adopted our ds in Nov 2009 and everything has been going wonderfully.

However, recently I have found that I am not coping well with the fact that I will never become pg.  I have had my moments in the last few years but generally life was good.  This all seems to have bubbled to the surface as a colleague has announced she is pg.  Alrthough thinking about it I have generally gone out of my way to avoid pg people and when I do have contact I just avoid talk of the pregnancy.  I have tried counselling but really feel it is not for me but I don't know how to move on.  My tx was so long ago I felt I had dealt with it but now all I seem to feel is resentment that other people can get pg and I can't.  

Is there anyone who has experienced this and how do you move on?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

firstly Congratulations on the adoption of your Son, that's amazing news! I am not in the same situation as you but I do understand some of your feelings as I have been ttc for 6years and I am finding everyone elses pg news heartbreaking and hard to cope with. I ahve also been seeing a counsellor and didn't think it had helped that much but when I had my most recent m/c I realised that the counselling helped me cope with things better, obviously all the feelings I had didn't dissapear but I felt I handled things better this time round!! How many counselling sessions have you had? I don't think one or two is helpful but if you can get a few maybe 5-6 sessions it may help. What are your plans for the future? Do you know reasons why you havn't conceived? I think answers help to come to terms with things, is there any other tx/investigations you could try to help with ttc? Good luck for your future. 
XX


----------

